# ENTP: Masters in Science or MBA, whats your pick



## gulati89 (May 18, 2015)

Word Dispenser said:


> I'm not really paying much attention to the content, but based on what appear to be his motivations, I _might_ type him as an ESTP, because of the cognition he appears to value. I see a lot more Se being utilized a lot better than an ENTP would utilize it. It seems to dominate his personality, as far as I can tell.


I am going through a rough patch and it is said that the Se dominated the Ni when ENTP's are stressed out.  Thanks.


----------



## gulati89 (May 18, 2015)

drmiller100 said:


> I have a bs in math, minors in cs and fizzicks.
> 
> went back for my mba.
> 
> ...


I think if I go for an MBA, I would have the luxury of jumping from one role to the other (as you said). I kind of want to curb that for the next 5-6 years and stick to one thing. MBA is something I might/plan to go for when I am 32-33.


----------



## gulati89 (May 18, 2015)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> what are you wanting to do for a career? given you are an ENTP and are choosing between two drastically different academic programs, I'm assuming your options are pretty open. honestly, I would consider some sort of engineering program and maybe work toward starting your own firm.
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree with your opinion that an MBA is a good bet, but liked your comment cuz of this :tongue:


Haha. You totally are in sync with me. Probably the first one on the thread to relate to me. 

I have myriad of very good options lined up (A startup idea with one of the best tech people in my country, a startup job offer which is paying me hefty with decent equity, a quant analyst role from an investment bank, prospective MBA from one of the best institutes in my country, or masters in data science/machine learning from US, or Masters in Financial Engineering from US) Hell confused. I am going for the route you suggested - masters in data science (the field is going to be huge in some time and loads of startup opportunities will come up) 
Thanks.


----------



## gulati89 (May 18, 2015)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> I'm still an undergrad
> 
> 
> first off, I don't pretend to be an expert on the subject. I'm going mostly off of what friends in the business community (ranging from business owners, to people with MBAs, to people without MBAs) have told me the industry is like.
> ...


Totally agreed.


----------



## gulati89 (May 18, 2015)

drmiller100 said:


> Again, context. You insist on ignoring the context. The OP is an ENTP. You brought up the idea of starting a small business, and you are arguing a masters in engineering is more useful than an MBA and now you ask this question.
> 
> An MBA will help you understand How to run a business.


Exactly, MBA helps you to run a business, but its "not that" useful in starting up one. You need a great product and some initial network of people. Once, that is in place you can raise funds and hire an army of MBA's. Again, this is in regard to the current tech startups I am talking about.


----------



## Nightmaker81 (Aug 17, 2013)

Dude no offense, but basing your career life decision on a Myers Briggs test is a really bad move. A lot of the things with Myers Briggs lack scientific validity and statistically are short on several fronts.

Choose what makes you happier. Forget what an ENTP would do.


----------



## gulati89 (May 18, 2015)

Nightmaker81 said:


> Dude no offense, but basing your career life decision on a Myers Briggs test is a really bad move. A lot of the things with Myers Briggs lack scientific validity and statistically are short on several fronts.
> 
> Choose what makes you happier. Forget what an ENTP would do.


Yeah.! Probably Right. I will just go with my gut.


----------



## Thomas60 (Aug 7, 2011)

I found my MBA quite fun (I'm 27), with things to make you scream too.

What's the cost benefit of me selling down my degree with all of the dirty stories? haha, omg.
I have a bias towards MBA's, mostly because I know what value I can get out of it, however, I don't see how half of my young-adult cohort will benefit after coming straight out from university.

I guess an MSc (not sure which MSc you talk of) would usually be more practical for young adults. At age 25, I think you can get some value from an MBA.


----------



## Doktorin Zylinder (May 10, 2015)

I'll tell you this:

I will never hire an MBA.


----------



## Thomas60 (Aug 7, 2011)

Doktorin Zylinder said:


> I'll tell you this:
> 
> I will never hire an MBA.


Yes, if the only thing a person is selling is an MBA straight out of Uni, it's not a license to trust someone's capability like a technical degree might be.

But @op Doks opinion is a common one, because too many 'mbas' go into jobs thinking they're management material ,and receive a lot of resistance from people who've done the job for years and frankly will not care about your aspirations until they trust your ability. Knowing how you add value is important, convincing others requires a higher burden of proof on untested graduates (or the more removed your are from an industry when entering).


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

Doktorin Zylinder said:


> I'll tell you this:
> 
> I will never hire an MBA.


why is that? I have an MBA.


----------



## Doktorin Zylinder (May 10, 2015)

drmiller100 said:


> why is that? I have an MBA.


Any of the ones I've met are the pinnacle of pretension and have little to no idea as to how the world and business really works. I don't care if they can crunch numbers; lots of people can do that. Text books and courses are so far out of date and they don't evolve the way I like. I have a certain set of standards and I will not break them for something some MBA learned in school because someone said it worked somewhere at one point in time or it's the new thing. Sure, let's play buzzword bingo and synergize the crap out of everything. They think they're working without actually putting forth any sort of productivity. My management style is what works for me and my companies. 

I have an engineer friend who puts a call out every year for MBAs as a joke for interviews and laughs at them. I get why he does it. They have a tendency of ruining companies. I've contracted at companies that were systematically destroyed by the ideas of MBAs. The one that really stands out is the man who was hired as GM who took a thriving company with three million cash in the bank and put it six million in debt in less than five months and bankrupted it in less than a year. I've seen this pattern many a time.

To me, the designation of MBA is nothing. University degree: competency not included. That applies to all degrees, mind you. Credentials hold no sway with me. They mean nearly nothing. There just seems to be a lot of people with MBAs who think much too highly of themselves and ooze condescension. Look at me, I have an MBA, I'm great just for existing. 

Mind you, these are only things I know about the MBAs with whom I've interacted. This has nothing to do with you, personally. I just happen to not be fond of them.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

Doktorin Zylinder said:


> the pinnacle of pretension .


Well, you obviously know a lot more than me.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Doktorin Zylinder said:


> They have a tendency of ruining companies. I've contracted at companies that were systematically destroyed by the ideas of MBAs. The one that really stands out is the man who was hired as GM who took a thriving company with three million cash in the bank and put it six million in debt in less than five months and bankrupted it in less than a year. I've seen this pattern many a time.


The problem with MBA's and corporations in general is they aren't super innovative when it comes to creating new products that continue to create value. Corporations mainly work off of taking existing innovation and then being able to deliver it at economies of scale and lower costs. The problem is the MBA-mindset keeps trying to squeeze water out of a rock with existing products instead of innovating new products to keep moving forward. That ultimately leads to death of a company since markets change and often these changes are missed because it's easier to try to manipulate things and do other tricks to try to squeeze as much money out of an existing product.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

PowerShell said:


> T The problem is the MBA-mindset keeps trying to squeeze water out of a rock
> 
> .


What a myopic, bigoted, small minded, egotistical point of view.

YOU would give ME lessons in creativity, innovation, and open mindedness to new ideas with an opinion like that?

Really?

Sounds like sour grapes to me.

I agree with your opinions of corporations which is why small companies can be successful despite the economics involved.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

drmiller100 said:


> What a myopic, bigoted, small minded, egotistical point of view.
> 
> YOU would give ME lessons in creativity, innovation, and open mindedness to new ideas with an opinion like that?
> 
> ...


I'm currently working on an MBA and that is my observations. The problem I see with a lot of MBAs is they are essentially bean counters. My classes have taught me a lot about bean counting. The problem is there's more behind stuff than the bean counting and a lot of people fail to realize that. A lot of the MBAs don't have a strong background in the business. Look at how the auto industry changed in the 70's. You went from having engineers that knew autos well and moved into management to having MBAs and finance people running the show. From there, American cars sucked in the 70's, 80's, and 90's because they failed to innovate and their foreign competitors became superior in terms of efficiency and reliability. 

Here is a good article on why Toyota beats out American car makers. While there have been some improvements since 2006, a lot of these concepts still stand true.

Economist's View: Why Toyota is Better than GM and Ford


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

PowerShell said:


> IThe problem I see with a lot of MBAs is


Thank you. 

i agree with your assessment of MANY MBA's. I disagree ALL are crappy.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

drmiller100 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> i agree with your assessment of MANY MBA's. I disagree ALL are crappy.


That's why I originally said "in general" in my first post. I see this as a common theme that applies to many\most MBA's but not all. Obviously my education so far doing my MBA as well as personal experience reaffirms this.


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

Almost any college degree is as much about gaining entry into a field/industry as it is about the things you might learn. Whatever that is will never be enough in any actual work, certainly not for a lifetime in which everything will change. So the school that stamps your degree is just about the most important thing you will get from a MBA, that and the contacts/friends you make, especially at the most prestigious schools where tomorrow's leaders really do matriculate.

So if your options for a MBA are to go to Harvard or Stanford or another top-tier school then, yeah, do it. If not, then the MSc is probably a more practical option, not that the same consideration doesn't apply there and a degree from MIT is equally valuable in opening doors. But a practical degree from a lesser school will still gain you entry into a burgeoning field. After that, it is all up to you and the name on a piece of paper means little.


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

gulati89 said:


> Hey Guys!
> 
> I am 25, ENTP and have to make a serious career choice to go for either a MBA or a masters in Business/Financial Analytics/Data science. I have been involved both in the tech and business aspect of works. Just wanted to know how is it working in both of those fields from other ENTP's out there.
> 
> Thanks.


I'd go with the MS degree in Data Science or Financial Analytics. It gives you more options. You can stay in the working world, be eligible to be a junior college instructor, and or go get your PH.D later on if you'd like. Plus there are too many MBAs.


----------



## gulati89 (May 18, 2015)

The Dude said:


> I'd go with the MS degree in Data Science or Financial Analytics. It gives you more options. You can stay in the working world, be eligible to be a junior college instructor, and or go get your PH.D later on if you'd like. Plus there are too many MBAs.


Precisely. Thanks for the affirmation.


----------

